# Virgin announcement and current Sky service



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Not sure if this is buried in the 4 pages of chat about the Virgin announcement, but right away what jumped out at me was the phrase


> Virgin Media will become the exclusive distributor of TiVo services and technology in the United Kingdom .


Note the word _*EXCLUSIVE*_ 

So what does that mean for the Tivo program guide service we are all currently getting from Sky?? 

Now I am both excited AND worried

Phil G


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think Sky have any involment in the UK Tivo EPG data and just are agents for dealing with customer issues and taking cash.

One day I expect the old EPG will stop, perhaps April 1st 

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No, but it is in the Press Release linked to in the sticky thread at the top of the page 

And it's absolutely nothing to do with Sky. They only provide the UK Customer Services for the company.

LOL! Auto posted while I was composing


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

but equally it's currently nothing to do with Virgin media either - that EXCLUSIVE word worries me

Anyway, there was a contact eMail address (an Emma) for Virgin Media UK, so I've dropped her a note

Hopefully the guide data for our trusty analogue Tivos is not regarded as "Tivo technology"


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's not as if you can stil buy TiVos in Currys now is it? 

I think that phrase just precludes any other UK company doing a deal with TiVo e.g. Sky, or a freeview manufacturer, since VirginMedia wanted an "exclusive" deal.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Not sure if this is buried in the 4 pages of chat about the Virgin announcement


Read the four pages of chat as the answer is to be extensively found there.

If Tivo wishes to sell new Tivos in the UK but has no replacement product for the Sky, Freesat or Freeview platforms it can hardly afford to leave the old customers in the lurch saying bad things about Tivo can it.

The Exclusive just means there won't be a new Freeview or Freesat Tivo.

But anyhow it seems possible that Virgin may have plans to offer some form of IPTV version of their services in due course. So that then new Tivos might be available more widely than in existing Virgin cable tv areas.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> The Exclusive just means there won't be a new Freeview or Freesat Tivo.


Not quite - it means there won't be a freeview/freesat TiVo from anyone _other than_ Virgin Media (even if it is quite unlikely for VM to do that).

VM could branch out with VM branded freesat/freeview tivo units with VOD,
the freeview TiVo is ready to go... (The Australian Tivo)


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Before I ask this, rest assured that my TiVo has a lifetime sub and I am not asking about stealing service in any way.

Hypothetical question....

if the above worry were to happen, and the data was no longer supplied to us LOYAL customers and I would be unable to get the New TiVo/Virgin setup being outside cabled area (assuming they dont offer a good IPTV deal), and also dont really want the expense.

would it be possible (hypothetically) to get the guide data into the tivo in some other way, i.e. by subscribing to tvtv.com or digiguide or others that I may not be aware of..

again I am not trying to steal service or anything I have a lifetime subbed box and love it, I jst think it would be hard to give it up... again. and wuld like to know that even if it took a bit of work that I could still use it how it was meant to be used.

cheers


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, other options would become "available"


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

thats all I needed to know.

had tivo on and off since 2004, just got rid of Sky to save some cash and really loving my tivo again, and dont want to have to part ways again.


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

Can see how this could be worrying but hopefully Tivo and therefore Virgin see the benefit in keeping us active while they get the new system up and going. 


How many of us have been asked by friends over the years 


. . . . . . "is it as good as Sky+" ? 


We will continue to advertise and demonstrate for them, simply because its still a superior system even now. 




Ovit


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The marginal cost of running the service is now just the calls and support - the guide itself is now effectively paid for by Virgin. So I'd say this deal makes old TiVo users more secure not less.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> The marginal cost of running the service is now just the calls and support - the guide itself is now effectively paid for by Virgin. So I'd say this deal makes old TiVo users more secure not less.


Spookily enough on this rare occasion I find myself completely in concurrence with the conclusions reached by TCM on this matter.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Well the V+ guide is not infallible - SWMBO wanted to record something next week on V+ - it's at 21:00 - select it and ask it to record, and it does a series record of the programme at 20:00, for 60 minutes. So I suppose it will still have epg problems, whatever brand it is.

But as a TiVo owner for ages, and having 3 V+ boxes, I am looking forward to a TiVo interface on V+.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

mikerr said:


> Not quite - it means there won't be a freeview/freesat TiVo from anyone _other than_ Virgin Media (even if it is quite unlikely for VM to do that).
> 
> VM could branch out with VM branded freesat/freeview tivo units with VOD,
> the freeview TiVo is ready to go... (The Australian Tivo)


I think (at least in the past not sure about today) VM have dealt with the issue of people living in non-cabled areas via a combination of ADSL for broadband and a freeview box.

So its not out of the question


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I'll keep you all posted - I had a reply almost immediately to my eMail to Virgin Media



> Ive asked Tivo to come back to you directly on your query as they will be better placed to shed some light on the arrangements with Sky.


So, if and when I hear anything I'll be sure to post here


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, had a very polite reply from Ebonique at Tivo inc (Executive Relations, which sounds pretty high up)

She says



> We are pleased to report that Yes, Sky will continue to provide services to your DVR.


She also finishes with



> If you may have any further questions, please feel free to contact me directly at the below email


 AND she's listed her telephone number

At least they know we're still here anyway

Phil G


----------

